
ActivityPub: from decentralized to distributed social networks - paroneayea
https://gitlab.com/dustyweb/talks/blob/master/activitypub/rwot/even_more_distributed_activitypub.org
======
paroneayea
Alternately if you prefer a dead tree version, here’s a PDF:
[https://gitlab.com/dustyweb/talks/raw/master/activitypub/rwo...](https://gitlab.com/dustyweb/talks/raw/master/activitypub/rwot/even_more_distributed_activitypub.pdf)

As an aside, this is a big week for ActivityPub, since Mastodon is going to
begin rolling out ActivityPub to their ~850k registered users.

------
paroneayea
And apparently GitLab went down shortly after posting this, so here's an
alternate copy: [https://github.com/WebOfTrustInfo/rebooting-the-web-of-
trust...](https://github.com/WebOfTrustInfo/rebooting-the-web-of-trust-
fall2017/blob/master/topics-and-advance-readings/activitypub-decentralized-
distributed.md)

